# Pôle emploi et fratrie



## Marina (8 Juillet 2022)

J’ai actuellement en garde un contrat avec un petit qui ce termine fin août ou fin septembre au plus tard selon les besoins de la maman .A partir de septembre je garderai également le petit frère et donc ensuite fin de contrat pour le grand qui rentre à l’école .Je souhaiter m’inscrire à pôle emploi pour cette fin de contrat mais cela ne va pas poser problème au niveau de mes droits si je continue avec un autre enfant de la meme fratrie aurais je quand meme droit à un complément ?


----------



## Nanou91 (8 Juillet 2022)

OUI vous aurez droit à POLE EMPLOI.
Mais ! à condition de faire un contrat par enfant et une fiche de paie par enfant !
En précisant bien le prénom de l'enfant sur chaque document.

Pajemploi vous fera une seule fiche de paie. Donc à vous ou à votre PE de faire 2 fiches de paie chaque mois


----------



## isa19 (8 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 je suis dans un cas similaire fin d'un contrat le 31 aout et reprise le 19 septembre avec pt frère . Vous envoyez le nouveau contrat à pole emploi cette activité sera une retrouvée car sur le contrat il y aura le prénom du nouvel enfant. en garde.
A voir avec les collègues.


----------



## Marina (11 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> OUI vous aurez droit à POLE EMPLOI.
> Mais ! à condition de faire un contrat par enfant et une fiche de paie par enfant !
> En précisant bien le prénom de l'enfant sur chaque document.
> 
> Pajemploi vous fera une seule fiche de paie. Donc à vous ou à votre PE de faire 2 fiches de paie chaque mois


Merci pour votre réponse mais je me demander aurais je des droits ouvert Si je termine un contrat et en recommence un de suite derrière en therme de salaire ce sera pareil et donc que me conseiller vous de terminer le premier fin août et commencer le prochain le mois suivant  ou si sa s échelonne  sur un mois ce n’est pas grave ?Y a t il un salaire maximum à ne pas dépasser pour pouvoir bénéficier d un complément.Merci


----------



## Marina (11 Juillet 2022)

Je précise que la maman sa ne l’a dérange pas de faire en fonction de moi pour la fin de contrat


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

*MARINA*
Tout dépend de plein de choses.
Avez-vous déjà des droits ouverts ? Si oui depuis quand ?
Si oui, le contrat que vous allez perdre existait-il déjà lors de l'ouverture des droits actuels ?

Si vous finissez un contrat, que vous vous inscrivez à POLE EMPLOI sans droits précédents encore en cours, POLE EMPLOI va vous ouvrir des droits et vous indemniser chaque mois en plus de vos activités conservés.
Par contre, tout nouveau contrat repris sera déduit pour 70% de ce qu'il vous rapporte.


----------



## Marina (11 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *MARINA*
> Tout dépend de plein de choses.
> Avez-vous déjà des droits ouverts ? Si oui depuis quand ?
> Si oui, le contrat que vous allez perdre existait-il déjà lors de l'ouverture des droits actuels ?
> ...


Merci Nanou91 alors je suis inscrite à pôle emploi mais je n’ai aucun droit ouvert j’ai épuisé mes droits en juin 2021 puis reprit plusieurs contrat en novembre 2021 et la première fin de contrat


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

*MARINA*
Donc quand vous allez perdre le prochain contrat (fin août si j'ai bien compris), POLE EMPLOI va vous calculer de NOUVEAUX DROITS. Et tous les contrats que que aurez déjà en cours à ce moment là hériteront du statut de "Activités conservées". Et les salaires qu'ils vous rapportent pourront se cumuler avec vos ARE.
Imaginons que POLE EMPLOI vous calcule fin août des ARE de 15 euros par jour, une fois passés le délai de carence et le différé ICCP, POLE EMPLOI vous paiera par exemple un mois de 31 j : 15 x 31 = 465 euros, en plus des salaires de vos contrats conservés.
Dès que vous reprendrez un ou des nouveaux contrats, ils auront le statut d'activités reprises. Et POLE EMPLOI déduira de votre complément ARE du mois 70% du salaires des activités reprises.


----------



## Nanou91 (11 Juillet 2022)

*MARINA*
Par contre, je le dis et je le redis. Il faut vraiment dissocier les salaires de la fratrie.
Un contrat par enfant, une fiche de paie par enfant, un fin de contrat avec Attestation Employeur par enfant


----------



## Marina (13 Juillet 2022)

Nanou91 a dit: 


> *MARINA*
> Par contre, je le dis et je le redis. Il faut vraiment dissocier les salaires de la fratrie.
> Un contrat par enfant, une fiche de paie par enfant, un fin de contrat avec Attestation Employeur par enfant


Ok merci beaucoup si je comprends bien il es plus avantageux d avoir au moins un moi d activité en commun pour les deux enfants pour bénéficier d’ARE car si le contrat ce fini fin août mais je reprend un contrat avec le second enfant que je n’ai jamais garder jusqu’à présent donc nouveau contrat début septembre il n’y aura pas de droits ouvert .Désolé avec les questions mais pour une fois qu un employeur me demande ce qui m’arrangerai je ne veut pas faire n’importe quoi.


----------



## Nanou91 (13 Juillet 2022)

*MARINA*
Si vous n'avez pas de droits ouverts à POLE EMPLOI, oui, vous avez intérêt à commencer le 2° contrat AVANT de vous inscrire à POLE EMPLOI.
Ainsi le 2° contrat sera une activité "conservée " et se cumulera avec les ARE.
Sinon il sera considéré comme une activité "reprise" et les ARE mensuelles seront réduites de 70% de ce que rapportera ce 2° contrat.


----------

